
Why We Need a Transhumanism Movement - MichaelAO
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/zoltan-istvan/why-we-need-a-transhumani_b_9544368.html
======
x5n1
I look forward to this being possible. To have even some of your youth
restored at an old age is huge.

------
kordless
Nobody here want to be a peduncle, but it's likely we are. Get used to it.

